# Sex my Leucs?



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I got these seven leucs last summer so they should be about a 12-14 months old at least. They have never called and this is the first time I've ever taken them out of the vivarium. Any idea which is a male and which is female? Here's is my guess based on size:

#1 Female








#2 Female








#3 Male








#4 Male








#5 Female








#6 Male








#7 Female









Please let me know what you think.

Justin


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with your guesses except for one. I think #3 male might be #3 female.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

frogface said:


> I agree with your guesses except for one. I think #3 male might be #3 female.


+1 it could be either but i would say female. Beautiful frogs tho. Let me know if you want to get rid of one of your males as im looking for one


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. I added a video so you can have another way to review. But I think you guys are right. Either I have 3.4 or 2.5. Hard to say. I'm going to separate them as best I can now into two tanks. Thanks for the help!

Oh, and I wouldn't mind selling once I get calling and know for sure the sexes.


----------



## jd.randolph (May 18, 2009)

I agree with everyone else's best guesses. And I'm willing to bet that at least one of the ones presumed female is your dominate male who just eats a lot


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have bred and reared a lot of D. leucomelas and I wouldn't be as confident as the other posters here. Most of the leucs in my breeding pairs look almost identical and an overfed male can easily look "female".

The best bet is to separate as many of them into seperate living quarters. Once they are established on their won, then you can start playing the males call back to them and you should get the males calling. Once you have males, then you can carefully add presumed females into a male enclosure.

Lots of people here will say that leucs are great group frogs, but there are only a couple of members that claim to have good breeding success housing them as groups. I have a large 75 gallon viv that I keep about 6 or 7 spare lecus in and I get no breeding from them. I have two pairs in a divided 55 gallon just next to those and my pairs breed like crazy.

I hope you can get it sorted-out. Richard.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Who taught you? Good eye , my only doubt was #5 I think it was. When you see one call draw the head pattern, it is like a fingerprint.


----------



## kokon2208 (Apr 19, 2010)

Woodsman +1. I doubt you can tell males from females visually. And this is a bad idea to keep them in group. Now I have a trio (male and two females) which started to breed as crazy (a clutch every other week)









Here is courtung activity. When the male is calling, the female follows him, seeking a physical contact (by pressing him with her fore limb). 


















But females are very aggressive towards each other. And never miss the chance to start fighting. Actually instead of courting females are engaged in fighting.


----------



## Villosa (Feb 17, 2009)

This is a helpful post since I'm getting calls from my group of six 1.5 year olds. I'm going to get them into their own setups and play calls back to them as Woodsman suggests. There are a couple of pairs that do hang out together more often though, so I may separate them based on that.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> ...Lots of people here will say that leucs are great group frogs, but there are only a couple of members that claim to have good breeding success housing them as groups....





kokon2208 said:


> ...And this is a bad idea to keep them in group....


Both of you are obviously entitled to your opinion but I disagree with both of these. 

I've had 11 leucs in a 220g tank since April of 09. At about 14 months oow they started breeding. But for a few breaks the tank has been full of eggs. I can't count the number of clutches...enough that I quit pulling the eggs for a while because I couldn't deal with them and enough that I've given away dozens of eggs. I have six coco huts in the tank and sometimes have eggs in half of them. 

Not picking a fight, just wanted to chime in on the other side. Mine have been fantastic as a group and have been promiscuous beyond belief. Peace.

edit: I will concede that pulling the eggs is almost a requirement...otherwise they are eaten. I've only had one tad transported to the pool.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

i couldn't see your pics but would love to see them so that i could sex mine, i also have a thread trying to sex my two and i'm looking for a calling male to make life easier lol.


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

@kokon2208 - great pics, sincerely. 

I've seen all of this behavior in my group and it's the behavior that I think is the most interesting. I'm not suggesting that groups are better than pairs...just that I'm not sure pairs are necessarily better than groups. There are some VERY respected froggers that belive leucs are great in groups.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry. I fixed the content protection. Oh, and I'm pretty sure now #3 is a male. He's a little thinner now and when I put him in a separate tank with number #6 could you see he was pushing #6 around. I replaced #6 with #5 and they seem to be better together. It's also super obvious that #6 is a much bigger frog in all accounts.

After I dropped all the frogs except for #4 in a container with #6. They all were so large and fat compered to him. Next time I'll put a picture with all the females around a male. It's a much more striking comparison. I'm going to have to chance my tag to 3.4 Leucs. Anyone want the odd female?

Justin


----------



## Jeff69 (Nov 30, 2009)

I think your guesses are good but Luecs are hardest of all my frogs to sex


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

I agree. Wouldn't it be great if we could just make them call? Then we'd know!

Anyone have a calling Leuc MP3 I can put on a loop?

Justin


----------



## MountaineerLegion (Apr 8, 2008)

Send me your email...I've got one.



konton said:


> I agree. Wouldn't it be great if we could just make them call? Then we'd know!
> 
> *Anyone have a calling Leuc MP3 I can put on a loop?*
> 
> Justin


----------



## ribbit217 (Mar 21, 2011)

This thread was incredibly informative! I love the pictures and videos. I'm new though and getting my Leucs in the next couple of weeks. I'm just curious how can you try sexing them without hearing the call? It seems like the females generally more plump and the males are thinner? Am I correct in this assumption? Is there any difference in their length as well?


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

coould you send the mp3 loop to me also......email [email protected] thanx




MountaineerLegion said:


> Send me your email...I've got one.


----------



## konton (Nov 17, 2010)

Length if you want to call it that. Plumper and bigger in general. But I really want them to call!

Justin


----------

